
Show HN: A realtime dashboard for Keras neural nets - dbranes
http://tryhera.com/
======
zo7
This looks fantastic and is something I've been wanting to make myself for
Keras! (although this way better implemented than I had imagined)

I have a model to finish and start training tonight, will definitely try this
out.

------
bbctol
Looks gorgeous. Visualization is always an underrated activity, and I think
visualizing the process of neural nets is only going to become more important
for understanding what's going on around us.

------
nharada
Nice, I love the interface to Keras. I wrote a similar application for Caffe
but my interface isn't nearly as clean.

